# Why is a 17+ runaway national news ?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why ? She’s over 17 the cops are saying no big deal she’s not in danger , there doesn’t appear to be any life saving medications involved why is this national news day after day ?


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, let's see. Most places, you need to be 18 before being stupid, she ran away with an older man and the news is full of sexual predator stuff so this helps take the heat off Matt Lauer and company.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Duh I bet you are right !
This conveniently started a few days before. 
But with all the 17 year old runaways I wonder why this one ?
Can the coach angle be enough ?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Duh I bet you are right !
> This conveniently started a few days before.
> But with all the 17 year old runaways I wonder why this one ?
> Can the coach angle be enough ?


Your answer?

http://heavy.com/news/2017/11/caitl...florida-missing-soccer-coach-photos-facebook/



> Her mother, Scarlet, is a former county commissioner.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

In other news today...in a statement from NK's Kim Jong-un :

"Hey..... Y'all know that my nukes can reach New York?....Right"?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Trump's going to take care of that.

So I doubt even one can make it to NY.


 Al


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> In other news today...in a statement from NK's Kim Jong-un :
> 
> "Hey..... Y'all know that my nukes can reach New York?....Right"?


The U.S. is going to let it happen bet money on that! We are looking for a legitimate reason to take Kim Jong-un out without the rest of the world making a big stink over it. I think the big question on that is what is in that country as a natural resource that is worth all this BS. I mean desert storm has been going on for years over oil we just re-label it. The U.S. has a shady history of just letting stuff go down or poking at it until something reacts. Then our son's pay for their politics in blood, tears, and lost souls. Please don't mistake me for a conspiracy nut. My last three generation have served I was ask not to by family how I feel tought me very well to have faith in our nation's citizens but not its government. I would stand side by side any of you and fight to the death on our land for our rights as U.S citizens. I will not invade another country or die for political greed.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

M


KandCfamilyfarm said:


> The U.S. is going to let it happen bet money on that! We are looking for a legitimate reason to take Kim Jong-un out without the rest of the world making a big stink over it. I think the big question on that is what is in that country as a natural resource that is worth all this BS. I mean desert storm has been going on for years over oil we just re-label it. The U.S. has a shady history of just letting stuff go down or poking at it until something reacts. Then our son's pay for their politics in blood, tears, and lost souls. Please don't mistake me for a conspiracy nut. My last three generation have served I was ask not to by family how I feel tought me very well to have faith in our nation's citizens but not its government. I would stand side by side any of you and fight to the death on our land for our rights as U.S citizens. I will not invade another country or die for political greed.



My comment was not a political statement....
It was simply my opinion of priorities...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> In other news today...in a statement from NK's Kim Jong-un :
> 
> "Hey..... Y'all know that my nukes can reach New York?....Right"?


So he sent a missile less than 700 miles, just a bit past Japan -- its just under 7000 miles to Washington DC (and New York) SO someone please explain to me: How do those numbers work?


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am Sorry about that it's just been a stressful month. weight of the world and all! running two farms by myself, doctor took everything fun out of my life for the next 30 days no smoking, drinking or fried foods. It's stressful I didn't mean to point it at you.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's the trajectory. This rocket went into a really high curve rather than lower and longer..


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> So he sent a missile less than 700 miles, just a bit past Japan -- its just under 7000 miles to Washington DC (and New York) SO someone please explain to me: How do those numbers work?


Not about missiles ...it's about priorities ....what do we consider important?
17 years old runaway?...horn dogs getting their due?........British prince getting married?....Bali volcano?.........or national security?
I guess we all know the answer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> Not about missiles ...it's about priorities ....what do we consider important?
> 17 years old runaway?...horn dogs getting their due?........British prince getting married?....Bali volcano?.........or national security?
> I guess we all know the answer.


Funny, I've read stories about them all, and apparently you have too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> So he sent a missile less than 700 miles, just a bit past Japan -- its just under 7000 miles to Washington DC (and New York) SO someone please explain to me: How do those numbers work?


It's all in the ballistics.
The angle of departure, speed and time of flight determines the horizontal distance.
Other factors come into play with missiles (mainly payloads)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Why ? She’s over 17 the cops are saying no big deal she’s not in danger , there doesn’t appear to be any life saving medications involved why is this national news day after day ?


If you want to discuss a particular news story, it's always helpful to post a link or at least give some details.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, time to step back....
Carry on....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> So he sent a missile less than 700 miles, just a bit past Japan -- its just under 7000 miles to Washington DC (and New York) SO someone please explain to me: How do those numbers work?


The way I understand it it went nearly 3000 miles up but landed only 600 miles from launch before it got to Japan.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Now it's been a lon


AmericanStand said:


> The way I understand it it went nearly 3000 miles up but landed only 600 miles from launch before it got to Japan.


now its been a long time since I launched a model rocket 120 feet in the air but low orbit is only 100 miles up once your there gravity not really a problem so if he launches a missile into orbit it could big trouble. he could nail any major city in the world he could detonate it in orbit causing a EMP blast and rendering any and every thing in the blast zone trash. Thankfully we keep our missile underground and shield from such thing as EMP. An I don't know about upstate from Tn, But I was raised in Florida and the sea board is littered with active hidden silos all up and down the cost because of cuba. I still in my heart feel we are at most risk of attack from a briefcase dirty bomb on a highly populated area on certain key dates like holidays. An like my uncle said once it's not paranoia if it could really happen!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think it is becoming more clear every day that the NK goofball isn't capable of hitting a city inside the United States. They can't seem to get past the bottle rocket in the coke can corkscrew accuracy. He knows it. That is why altitude is becoming the priority over his rockets rather than precision. We are prepared to knock any nuclear missile out of the sky before it even gets close to our shores, but an EMP detonation from very high altitude is not something we have mechanisms in place for. That would be our weak point. My tin foil stays in the kitchen drawer, but a good book to read that should open Americans' eyes to the devastation from an EMP is "One Second After" by William Forstchen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> an EMP detonation from very high altitude is not something we have mechanisms in place for.


It's not something to really worry too much about either.
There's lots of misinformation about potential effects from any EMP, and NK hasn't demonstrated the technical capability to pull it off.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

We are going to unleash the greatest, most destructive weapon in the American arsenal on Kim, Donald Trumps mouth. It'll be great.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have always wondered why when another nation wants the same weapons we have we attack them for being aggressive. 
Heck they don’t even have to actually HAVE the weapon for us to use it to justify a invasion !


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Why ? She’s over 17 the cops are saying no big deal she’s not in danger , there doesn’t appear to be any life saving medications involved why is this national news day after day ?


Is this the missing Florida teen that has just been found in New York?
http://abcnews.go.com/US/missing-florida-teen-believed-fled-soccer-coach-found/story?id=51522308


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

MSM is on a sexual predator hunt to divert from Hil.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes that’s the teen. 
Lots of interesting things going on here. 
Apparently at one time there were charges of interfering with the custody but they have been dropped what’s up with that? Apparently she has to be detained, what’s up with that? 
Apparently he has been charged with fleeing from justice, But if there are no charges against him what justice is there for him to flee from?

It doesn’t seem like there has been a crime committed here other than excessive helicoptering without a license.....

No I’m sure that there will be some charges brought to justify everything that has gone into this but the basics are simply a girl left with a man of her own free will. 
A 17 1/2 year old girl apparently of exemplary character made a choice her parents didn’t like. 

Wawawa


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I think it's still against federal law to transport females across state lines for immoral purposes. If they wanted to marry, it would be legal in many states. http://family.findlaw.com/marriage/state-by-state-marriage-age-of-consent-laws.html


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Why is it news? This thread explains why.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

brosil said:


> I think it's still against federal law to transport females across state lines for immoral purposes. If they wanted to marry, it would be legal in many states. http://family.findlaw.com/marriage/state-by-state-marriage-age-of-consent-laws.html



I’ve always wondered If it would be ok as long as you stop short and let her walk across the line ?
Is there a charge of transporting a female to a Stateline?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

If I go to Panama and fire a bottle rocket across to Columbia is that an intercontinental ballistic missile? Inquiring minds want to know. I should get my Twitter account in shape. Never got my 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> But if there are no charges against him what justice is there for him to flee from?


It's fairly obvious he transported a "minor" across state lines, which is a crime in itself.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's fairly obvious he transported a "minor" across state lines, which is a crime in itself.



Not if not for "immoral" purposes. My understanding is that the laws were put in place to punish those that took prostitutes across state lines, what the news is now calling "the sex traffickers." Not sure that applies in this case.

And yes, I could take a minor across any number of state lines and have committed no criminal offense, at least I hope not, as my kids often took their buddies on vacations with us all over the US.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> If I go to Panama and fire a bottle rocket across to Columbia is that an intercontinental ballistic missile? Inquiring minds want to know. I should get my Twitter account in shape. Never got my 15 minutes of fame.


Lol you know I bet you could set up quite a business in the intercontinental Missile tourist trade. ......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mickie3 said:


> And yes, I could take a minor across any number of state lines and have committed no criminal offense, at least I hope not, as my kids often took their buddies on vacations with us all over the US.


It's different when there is parental permission.



Mickie3 said:


> Not if not for "immoral" purposes.


Do you really believe this relationship was strictly "platonic"?
I don't.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> I’ve always wondered If it would be ok as long as you stop short and let her walk across the line ?
> Is there a charge of transporting a female to a Stateline?


No, you may recall that Eliot Spitzer faced charges under the Mann Act for arranging for a prostitute to fly by herself to meet him out of state for, well, the expected purposes.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol you know I bet you could set up quite a business in the intercontinental Missile tourist trade. ......


I could be the rocket man of the western hemisphere.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> I could be the rocket man of the western hemisphere.


Would you have to get a funny haircut?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

mmoetc said:


> Would you have to get a funny haircut?


It would need to be at least humorous, although hilarious would be even better!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> Would you have to get a funny haircut?


Well Kim does look like one of the Beatles or the Monkeys. Maybe that is the last movies they received over there.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's different when there is parental permission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know and he hasn't been charged with anything along that line, just some charges that sound like they are really reaching for and will be paying out in a "false arrest" suit soon. But, hey, its only taxpayer money and the brat is back with Mommy & Daddy until she bolts again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mickie3 said:


> Don't know and he *hasn't been charged with anything along that line*


Actually he has been charged in FL with at least one felony that is precisely "along that line".

The other charges would be Federal.
He had planned to take her out of the country but she refused.

Charges could also be filed for "sexting" with a minor and those could also be Federal as well as State.

There is no "false arrest" involved.
I'm not sure what makes you think there would be.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-coach-afraid-leave-country-article-1.3674531


> Cops arrested Rodriguez, 27, and charged him with interference with child custody.
> 
> Documents show Frisina’s parents also found *sexual Snapchat messages* between their daughter and Rodriguez after she vanished from home. Additionally, a friend of the teen told them the pair previously “hooked up.”


http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...tute&URL=0700-0799/0787/Sections/0787.03.html


> *The 2017 Florida Statutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

brosil said:


> I think it's still against federal law to transport females across state lines for immoral purposes. If they wanted to marry, it would be legal in many states. http://family.findlaw.com/marriage/state-by-state-marriage-age-of-consent-laws.html


A long time ago, at the Detroit Zoo, they had a porpoise show. During the early Spring, the porpoise became interested in breeding, interrupting the show. It was learned that switching their diet from fish to birds stopped their breeding interests.

The Zoo Keeper would bring seagulls from the avian building to the Marina each morning.
The Zoo had an old Lion on display, that was owned by the Michigan government. One morning, the Zoo Keeper took a short cut through the Lion cage. After he stepped over the aged Lion, Federal Authorities arrested him.
Ultimately, he was charged with taking gulls over a State lion for immoral porpoises.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I think it is becoming more clear every day that the NK goofball isn't capable of hitting a city inside the United States. They can't seem to get past the bottle rocket in the coke can corkscrew accuracy. He knows it. That is why altitude is becoming the priority over his rockets rather than precision. We are prepared to knock any nuclear missile out of the sky before it even gets close to our shores, but an EMP detonation from very high altitude is not something we have mechanisms in place for. That would be our weak point. My tin foil stays in the kitchen drawer, but a good book to read that should open Americans' eyes to the devastation from an EMP is "One Second After" by William Forstchen.


I suspect he's all bark and no bite, but I don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

To the OP's point, half the stuff on the national news today I ask the same question about. With the easy accessibility of videos and "news" on the internet, any time there's a slow news day the national channels just pick whatever "human interest story" that is low hanging fruit and that's what becomes the "news" that day. The same stuffs been going on since the beginning of time, but now all of a sudden it's "news". I *try* to at least stay informed by watching "national news" by flipping between Fox, CNN & MSNBC and reading between the lines on all of them, but usually I just flip it off in frustration these days realizing there's nothing I can really do about any of it anyway. I used to feel that I could by voting or writing my "representatives" but realize that's pretty much an exercise in futility as well since they're all criminals anyway and don't represent common people such as myself.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think it’s the 24/7 news that puts so much focus on whatever is going on, big or small
Even if they do a half hour report on real news that leaves half of EVERY hour to fill that’s a lot of fluff so they take the easy way and repeat the fluff


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

thesedays said:


> I suspect he's all bark and no bite, but I don't want to find out the hard way.


I agree. "They say" he's crazy, but I don't think so. He's just an over-blown, self aggrandizing egotist who loves the money, the power, the girls, the people worshiping him as a god (at gunpoint of course), etc..... I think he knows exactly what will happen to him if he actually attacked another country and I don't think he's willing to risk that comfy life of his by stepping over that imaginary line. The saddest part to me is all of the innocent people in his country who are just trying to get by but are being starved to death. Ah well, I guess for all of them who fought in the Korean war, the joke's on them. <sigh> Again.... nothing I can do about any of it.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it’s the 24/7 news that puts so much focus on whatever is going on, big or small
> Even if they do a half hour report on real news that leaves half of EVERY hour to fill that’s a lot of fluff so they take the easy way and repeat the fluff


Ah yeah, that's the other side of it too.... you've got all these "news people" who were up and coming. They give them their own show (and it's on all the networks too) and they spend most of the show going over what the last show went over, sometimes even with the same "special guests". I remember when ESPN first started...... you could watch the same Australian rules football game or the same badminton game about 4 times in a 24 period. LOL Not a lot has changed with the explosion of all these cable channels.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Kim has our timeline well established. He sends a rocket over Japan and it takes us two weeks to organize a military training with South Korea.
When Iraq invaded Kuwait, took us a few weeks to deploy.
Our great military is a lumbering giant. I'd like to see a little more instantaneous slap down.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haypoint said:


> He sends a rocket over Japan and it takes us two weeks to organize a military training with South Korea.


Those exercises were planned before he launched his missile.
We can respond in under an hour if needed.


----------



## kruschev (Dec 7, 2017)

we have over 700 military bases, waste over a trillion $ year on a military and still have a million more invaders every year. I want our military reduced by 90%, dope legalized, the illegals gone and the 2 trillion $ per year so saved spend on rebuilding our infrastructure. I want NASA shut down, with all the other pork barrel projects. I want the 20 million who aint got a job or only make 20k per year or less to have a 100k a year job, pouring that money back into having stuff made in the US.


----------



## kruschev (Dec 7, 2017)

Kim knows that he's a walking dead man. The only question is do his fellow NK nutjobs kill him, or do we turn NK into a glassfield in a few minutes?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kruschev said:


> I want the 20 million who aint got a job or only make 20k per year or less to have a 100k a year job, pouring that money back into having stuff made in the US.


If that were to happen tomorrow, by the middle of next week a burger and fries would cost $1000, and you'd be right back where we started.


----------



## kruschev (Dec 7, 2017)

says you, right? the same money is being wasted, right now, overseas, or is being sent home by the illegals, or is wasted on their medical care, education, etc. so why not spend it here?. I got a news flash, the lllegals cost us 10x what they "save" us by working cheaply. Many of them are making the same $15 an hour, trucking, constuction, etc, that Us citizens make. I've worked alongside dozens of them over the years. Just because the poor become middle class is not going to drive up prices by 1000x. It wont drive them up 50%. only 1/3rd of the retail price of anything is labor. Just because you pay labor more does not mean that you have to also pay management more, or the middlemen more!


----------



## kruschev (Dec 7, 2017)

kruschev said:


> says you, right? The same money is being wasted, right now, overseas, or is being sent home by the illegals, or is wasted on their medical care, education, etc. So why not spend it here on US citizens?. Why do those pos's get freed and allowed to just go home, after committing felonies? Why do they just get away with driving without licenses and insurance?
> 
> I got a news flash, the lllegals cost us 10x what they "save" us by working cheaply. Many of them are making the same $15 an hour, trucking, constuction, etc, that Us citizens make. I've worked alongside dozens of them over the years. Just because the poor become middle class is not going to drive up prices by 200x. It wont drive them up 50%. Only 1/3rd of the retail price of anything is labor. Just because you pay labor more does not mean that you have to also pay management more, or the middlemen more!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

kruschev said:


> we have over 700 military bases, waste over a trillion $ year on a military and still have a million more invaders every year. I want our military reduced by 90%, dope legalized, the illegals gone and the 2 trillion $ per year so saved spend on rebuilding our infrastructure. I want NASA shut down, with all the other pork barrel projects. I want the 20 million who aint got a job or only make 20k per year or less to have a 100k a year job, pouring that money back into having stuff made in the US.


If we did that would China and Russia and Iran stop their military build up?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

kruschev said:


> only 1/3rd of the retail price of anything is labor.


Thats 1/3 labor to build it. Then there is another percentage for transport and another percent for retail. Every middle man gets his cut and if we raise wages across the board they will go up. Ask the people leaving Seattle to find a better business climate for their business.


----------



## kruschev (Dec 7, 2017)

who said anything about raising wages across the board? Just because 10-20 million people get jobs rebuilding our infrastructure doesn't mean everyone else has to getsa raise.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kruschev said:


> Just because the poor become middle class is not going to drive up prices by 1000x.


Tell that to the people living in places with higher minimum wages.
Everything just costs more, making their relative buying power the same.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

During one strike Catapillar was saying strikers and public that a 5 percent raise in wages would put them out of business 
They were telling their stockholders ,investors and the public that wages were 5 percent of costs. 
So they were actually saying 1/4 of a percentage increase in cost would put them out of business.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> So they were actually saying *1/4 of a percentage* increase in cost would put them out of business


I think you're confused.



AmericanStand said:


> During one strike Catapillar was saying strikers and public that a *5 present raise* in wages would put them out of business


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We can respond in under an hour if needed.


Apparently not to Benghazi.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Apparently not to Benghazi.


The fact it wasn't done isn't proof it couldn't have been done.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I still believe Clinton and Tysons brought Bio Warfare to China with the Bird Flu.

How do I think this. Tysons at the time was building the Worlds Largest Poultry Processing Plant. Bird Flu destroys the country's Poultry. Tysons says no problem we will supply the Birds. 

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Well I still believe Clinton and Tysons brought Bio Warfare to China with the Bird Flu.
> 
> How do I think this. Tysons at the time was building the Worlds Largest Poultry Processing Plant. Bird Flu destroys the country's Poultry. Tysons says no problem we will supply the Birds.
> 
> big rockpile


That's a cool theory, but Avian Flu first started in Italy in 1878.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's a cool theory, but Avian Flu first started in Italy in 1878.


Many Deadly Diseases were started all over the world. So why wouldn't Tysons want Bird Flu in China just to have more control over the Poultry Production there?

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> So why wouldn't Tysons want Bird Flu in China just to have more control over the Poultry Production there?


They aren't producing any birds there.
They are raised here and shipped there to be processed.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> Well I still believe Clinton and Tysons brought Bio Warfare to China with the Bird Flu.
> 
> How do I think this. Tysons at the time was building the Worlds Largest Poultry Processing Plant. Bird Flu destroys the country's Poultry. Tysons says no problem we will supply the Birds.
> 
> big rockpile



Don't wanna confuse your conspiracy theory, but they really got their major growth long before that as a supplier to a chicken sales company (KFC.) That is how Tysons grew so quickly, not selling chickens to China.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I worked for Tysons during this time we was shipping most Dark Meat over Seas. Stock Market was high at the time bottom dropped soon as Clinton left office. It is coming way up now.

Japan at the time wanted us to use their Knives and no Cutting Gloves, after too much blood this got changed.

Oh Germany at the time didn't want Tysons supplying them.

big rockpile


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Pilgrims Pride sends processed chicken to Russia. Tuesday and Thursday all chicken processed and frozen goes there. All plants iirc. Seems to me Tyson sending live birds would be weird. Its bad enough to be behind a chicken truck. Can you imagine being behind a chicken boat? Not my dream job.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol yeah I’ve been thinking about that chicken boat. 
Wouldn’t those chickens spend a lot of their life at sea 
If something startled them all at once would the boat jump out of the sea ?


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

kruschev said:


> we have over 700 military bases, waste over a trillion $ year on a military and still have a million more invaders every year. I want our military reduced by 90%, dope legalized, the illegals gone and the 2 trillion $ per year so saved spend on rebuilding our infrastructure. I want NASA shut down, with all the other pork barrel projects. I want the 20 million who aint got a job or only make 20k per year or less to have a 100k a year job, pouring that money back into having stuff made in the US.


Obama gave the Iranians 400 million dollars. Think about this, there are 325 million Americans give or take a few million. That would be over 1 million per person, just think what that money would do to the economy if it was given to each person. Everybody could send their kids to collage, buy a new house or car, invest for retirement. 2018 welfare spending is budgeted at $1,115 billion. That is over $3.4 million per American. Where in the heck is all that money going? Our government spends $10 billion a day. Are you better off because of it?


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

catsboy said:


> Obama gave the Iranians 400 million dollars. Think about this, there are 325 million Americans give or take a few million. That would be over 1 million per person, just think what that money would do to the economy if it was given to each person. Everybody could send their kids to collage, buy a new house or car, invest for retirement. 2018 welfare spending is budgeted at $1,115 billion. That is over $3.4 million per American. Where in the heck is all that money going? Our government spends $10 billion a day. Are you better off because of it?



Math was not your strong subject was it? 

400 million / 350 million ~ a little over $1 per person, hardly enough to buy a house, go to college, etc.

And that $1115 billion number is tossed around in the press, but nobody knows for sure, could be higher, could be lower, and is supposed to be an all-inclusive number for all social programs. Check your math again as its a little over $3,400 not 3.4 MILLION! 

BTW, of that 1115, 716 is for medicaid. Do we already pay for national health care and not get it?


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Mickie3 said:


> Math was not your strong subject was it?
> 
> 400 million / 350 million ~ a little over $1 per person, hardly enough to buy a house, go to college, etc.
> 
> ...


You are correct I was adding too many zeros.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol we have all had that moment.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Its bad enough to be behind a *chicken truck*. Can you imagine being behind a *chicken boat*?


They're both faster than a chicken tractor.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They're both faster than a chicken tractor.


I had a city slicker tell me once he thought a chicken tractor was a tractor that hauled chickens. I told him no it was the new unit of measurement here in Texas. Since we were trying to go green we dont use horse power anymore because the motors are smaller. 

I dont know if he believed me or thought I was crazy. Either way he left me alone pretty quick.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I had a city slicker tell me once he thought a chicken tractor was a tractor that hauled chickens.


Every time I hear the term I immediately picture a red rooster driving a tiny John Deere.



mreynolds said:


> I dont know if he believed me or thought I was crazy.


The odds would be 50/50 I think.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The odds would be 50/50 I think.


50/50 the guy believed him, or 50/50 that Mr. Reynolds is crazy? LOL


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> 50/50 the guy believed him, or 50/50 that Mr. Reynolds is crazy? LOL


Maybe 70/30 on the crazy.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> 50/50 the guy believed him, or 50/50 that Mr. Reynolds is crazy? LOL


Yes


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> 50/50 the guy believed him, or 50/50 that Mr. Reynolds is crazy? LOL


On the advice of my attorney I am invoking my 5th Amendment rights....I don't want to become part of a foundation in some building somewhere.


----------

